# Edge not being manufactured??



## rumcrook

Five minutes ago, I was chatting with a Tivo Rep about a service plan on the Edge, and got a reply that "Sorry to inform you, but the Edge is no longer being manufactured as of today."

Just signed on this forum to see what's up, but didn't see any posts about this. What up?


----------



## KDPearson

I have no direct knowledge, but wonder if it is a temporary suspension of production due to general economic closures by the governments of the world.


----------



## justinw

It could be that ^^^ ... but in my experience dealing with some TiVo CSRs lately, I really don't believe a word they say until I see results on my end.


----------



## rumcrook

Both good points. I was surprised that anyone was staffing customer support today, figured somebody had hacked them. I also asked if there was going to be a replacement for Edge and she
said the Bolt, if ever. Maybe some layoffs have affected morale.


----------



## SullyND

It’s also possible CSR assumed Stream 4K replaced Edge (it didn’t)


----------



## janitor53

It would explain a lot actually....but who knows?


----------



## compnurd

Man people can’t be that gullible


----------



## compnurd

rumcrook said:


> Five minutes ago, I was chatting with a Tivo Rep about a service plan on the Edge, and got a reply that "Sorry to inform you, but the Edge is no longer being manufactured as of today."
> 
> Just signed on this forum to see what's up, but didn't see any posts about this. What up?


What gives? You chatted with a customer service rep who probably does support for 6 companies and doesn't recall how they signed onto work this morning.


----------



## Mikeguy

SullyND said:


> It's also possible CSR assumed Stream 4K replaced Edge (it didn't)


Lol, that made me smile--and it could be the case.


----------



## mschnebly

When they have a big 4th of July blowout to clear out the barn we'll know. We all know Tivo would never get out of the DVR bidnez.


----------



## ElT60

KDPearson said:


> I have no direct knowledge, but wonder if it is a temporary suspension of production due to general economic closures by the governments of the world.


 There is something odd going on though. The OTA (for Antenna) models both in USA (4 tuner) and Canada (2 Tuner) are out of stock at Tivo's site. That is kind of odd because Tivo typically has period "inventory fire sales" to clean out their bloated warehouse ( seems doubtful Tivo is deeply committed to lean manufacturing and precise inventory control. )

Conceptually they could run out if just didn't order very many before supply chains seized up and now out. ( other retailers that carry the OTA models seem to have them in stock. )


----------



## dfwkootz2020

I really hope that this is just a temporary issue with the supply chain due to COVID-19. If they are discontinuing edge already that doesn't sound good for the company or the customers. Not sure why they would keep both BOLT and EDGE, since EDGE seems to be a slight upgrade and not a different product. Normally you would expect the BOLT to be discontinued with the EDGE taking over as the primary DVR. This has to be a temporary issue with manufacturing the EDGE.


----------



## mrsean

Judging by the low level of activity in this forum, the lack of any discounts 8 months out, low visibility, and poor reviews I doubt more than 2000 units were produced. This is just speculation.


----------



## ElT60

mrsean said:


> Judging by the low level of activity in this forum, the lack of any discounts 8 months out,


 If they are trying to clean out even older Bolts and (reconditioned ) Roamios from their warehouse ... discounts on Edge aren't going to help.

I wouldn't expect discounts on Edge until the others disappear. ( which may not happen all that soon so discounts likely not coming. )



> low visibility, and poor reviews I doubt more than 2000 units were produced. This is just speculation.


 I'd be surprised Arris could even order just a limited run of 2K. The Edge is priced pretty high so I expect that it was a larger number that was under estimates of what they would sell. if there isn't a huge stockpile of devices "burning a hole in their pocket" then there no need for fire sale pricing.

The volume problem probably lies more so in the OTA products. The 2-turner model is only in Canada. The cable on probably has more component (if not board overlap) with other Arris set top boxes.


----------



## compnurd

ElT60 said:


> If they are trying to clean out even older Bolts and (reconditioned ) Roamios from their warehouse ... discounts on Edge aren't going to help.
> 
> I wouldn't expect discounts on Edge until the others disappear. ( which may not happen all that soon so discounts likely not coming. )
> 
> I'd be surprised Arris could even order just a limited run of 2K. The Edge is priced pretty high so I expect that it was a larger number that was under estimates of what they would sell. if there isn't a huge stockpile of devices "burning a hole in their pocket" then there no need for fire sale pricing.
> 
> The volume problem probably lies more so in the OTA products. The 2-turner model is only in Canada. The cable on probably has more component (if not board overlap) with other Arris set top boxes.


It is another Arris box. It is the MG3. Every tivo STB now is a by product of what arris makes


----------



## ElT60

compnurd said:


> It is another Arris box. It is the MG3. Every tivo STB now is a by product of what arris makes


 Only there isn't an MG3 in their line up.....

Cable Video Devices | CommScope

If no one else has bought into it as an alterative box with a different case/label on it then that would be a problem.


----------



## compnurd

ElT60 said:


> Only there isn't an MG3 in their line up.....
> 
> Cable Video Devices | CommScope
> 
> If no one else has bought into it as an alterative box with a different case/label on it then that would be a problem.


Just because it isnt on there website yet doesnt mean it isnt being deployed

https://fccid.io/ACQ-MG3


----------



## philco782

compnurd said:


> What gives? You chatted with a customer service rep who probably does support for 6 companies and doesn't recall how they signed onto work this morning.


My many many experiences with Tivo support in the various introductory bugs and quirks that have come with the Edge say you hit it right on the nose! I can't believe anything they say with 100% confidence.


----------



## tommage1

ElT60 said:


> There is something odd going on though. The OTA (for Antenna) models both in USA (4 tuner) and Canada (2 Tuner) are out of stock at Tivo's site. That is kind of odd because Tivo typically has period "inventory fire sales" to clean out their bloated warehouse ( seems doubtful Tivo is deeply committed to lean manufacturing and precise inventory control. )


Channel Master paired with Tivo to sell the OTA model for $100 off. Almost immediately the Tivo site showed sold out.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

I just last week purchased an Edge 2TB Cable. Spectrum got me a cable card and SDV adapter. I have it all working after several service calls and several calls to TiVo. I now have many HD pictures and the guide matches the video. This was not a trivial install. However with Google and info from TiVio I am playing. Now to learn the system.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

dfwkootz2020 said:


> I really hope that this is just a temporary issue with the supply chain due to COVID-19. If they are discontinuing edge already that doesn't sound good for the company or the customers. Not sure why they would keep both BOLT and EDGE, since EDGE seems to be a slight upgrade and not a different product. Normally you would expect the BOLT to be discontinued with the EDGE taking over as the primary DVR. This has to be a temporary issue with manufacturing the EDGE.


I just installed a new (No Discount) Edge and Mini a few days ago. What a challenge but I got them both playing with Spectrum SDV as the signal source.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

ElT60 said:


> There is something odd going on though. The OTA (for Antenna) models both in USA (4 tuner) and Canada (2 Tuner) are out of stock at Tivo's site. That is kind of odd because Tivo typically has period "inventory fire sales" to clean out their bloated warehouse ( seems doubtful Tivo is deeply committed to lean manufacturing and precise inventory control. )
> 
> Conceptually they could run out if just didn't order very many before supply chains seized up and now out. ( other retailers that carry the OTA models seem to have them in stock. )


I had to order the Mini from Weaknees and the Edge from TiVo. Both came in with good shipping info. CC is now warped but I have them playing.


----------



## Durfman

I was thinking of buying one from Best Buy (to replace my Roamio that seems to be dying), and I noticed they aren't selling them anymore.... TiVo.com does appear to have a Dads special on it though.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

I too saw Edge was not at Best Buy so I found the phone number for TiVo with a search on google and called them. No issue here. With their help I went to Weaknees and ordered a Mini and then via TiVo ordered the Edge. They both came in and the fun began on the setup with Spectrum and the cable card with SDV. Several service calls and several phone calls to Spectrum and TiVo I got it all up and running.
The human interface with the remote and on screen menu is a bit cumberson. I came from TVision with great Pic's but not reliable. I gave them 3 yrs.


----------



## thyname

Edge is currently on sale at TiVo website. Up to $200 off


----------



## tommage1

I wonder if Tivo will continue to make the OTA Edge. ATSC 3.0 is being implemented in a lot of markets this year, starting in June. It IS voluntary, not mandatory. And companies have to support ATSC 1 for five years after ATSC 3 is implemented, not sure if they mean 5 years from voluntary implementation or 5 years from when/if it becomes mandatory. I think Tivo could manufacture an OTA ATSC 3 box. If there is enough of a market (probably not). I saw the video of them testing ATSC 3 on a Bolt or Edge. Using a computer and some other hardware. But that is not something a normal user would do. And not sure how many recordings could be done at one time, only one? We shall see what happens, they may being implementing ATSC 3 in Chicago later this year. I'm pretty sure there will be ATSC 3 tuner boxes available by then. So could test with TV at least. What will happen with Tivo, who knows, at least we have a minimum of five years ATSC 1 left. Assuming Tivo stays in business, lot depends on the 4K stream, doubt they can survive off Edge DVRs alone. The cable card only Edge, lifespan is very limited IMO, and not sure what they could replace it with if anything, a new OTA model would just require ATSC 3 tuners.


----------



## sansom

tommage1 said:


> I wonder if Tivo will continue to make the OTA Edge. ATSC 3.0 is being implemented in a lot of markets this year, starting in June. The cable card only Edge, lifespan is very limited IMO, and not sure what they could replace it with if anything, a new OTA model would just require ATSC 3 tuners.


Not sure how you figure. ATSC 3.0 is a broadcast system, not a cable system. The cable card only Edge would have the LONGER lifespan, since the cable system is using QAM on their network. Broadcasters moving to ATSC 3.0 would have ZERO effect on a box receiving QAM from the cable head end and connected to your TV with HDMI.


----------



## eherberg

I think he's implying that with more cable systems moving to IP - that also eliminates retail cable boxes over a future time-span as well (no more cablecard).


----------



## Johnny Stigler

eherberg said:


> I think he's implying that with more cable systems moving to IP - that also eliminates retail cable boxes over a future time-span as well (no more cablecard).


I was on Layer 3 TV and it turned into TVision by TMovible. It was IP. Only 7 or 8 markets. Pic was really good. Could support 4K on a couple of channels if there was programming. I had this for 3 years. They just had some reliability problems. Reboot was pretty regular. I wished them well one day and went with TiVo Edge 2k with the cable card and tuning adapter.
I really wanted to do the OTA ATSC box but the wife said no way.
I haven't had too many issues on TiVo. I was on an AP watching YouTube last night and had it lockup 3 times. My first time for this. I use Spectrum for internet & TV.
Johnny S.


----------



## trip1eX

Best Buy is now carrying the 2 tuner OTA Edge. It is even in stock in my (fairly remote) store.

$200 list no subscription.


Further confirmation that they went to a 2 tuner OTA model and dumped the 4 tuner one. Although Amazon still has some 4 tuner models.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

Pretty sure my Edge is 6 channel but only 4 useable on Spectrum with the tuning adapter.
Sencore has the OTA Edge offer till the end of the month if you just want a DVR with Over the Air only.


----------



## mattyro7878

I am not denying your experience but all multistream cablecards are capable of using 6 tuners. I had read (or was warned) back when I had Cox cable that I would only see 4 tuners. As soon as my card paired I had 6 tuners.


----------



## ajwees41

eherberg said:


> I think he's implying that with more cable systems moving to IP - that also eliminates retail cable boxes over a future time-span as well (no more cablecard).


besides comcast what other cable company is switching to ip?


----------



## Dan203

ajwees41 said:


> besides comcast what other cable company is switching to ip?


Comcast makes up about 1/2 of all cable subscribers in the US so when they switch it's going to be a MAJOR blow to TiVo sales. Half their potential customers go away and the second hand market is going to be flooded with cheap TiVos from Comcast households that can no longer use them.


----------



## cwoody222

Johnny Stigler said:


> Pretty sure my Edge is 6 channel but only 4 useable on Spectrum with the tuning adapter.
> Sencore has the OTA Edge offer till the end of the month if you just want a DVR with Over the Air only.


Wrong. A properly paired Spectrum card will support 6 TiVo tuners.

If you're only getting 4, your card is not paired properly. Call Spectrum to fix.


----------



## krkaufman

Johnny Stigler said:


> Pretty sure my Edge is 6 channel but only 4 useable on Spectrum with the tuning adapter.





cwoody222 said:


> Wrong. A properly paired Spectrum card will support 6 TiVo tuners.
> 
> If you're only getting 4, your card is not paired properly. Call Spectrum to fix.


What @cwoody222 said. Even with a Tuning Adapter setup, you should be able to tune content on all 6 tuners of your EDGE.


----------

